# PetSafe Kennel Run ?



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone have this kennel/dog run ? are they good any reviews ?




10 by 10


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I do not have that kennel, but I have to say that I do not like chain link fencing on kennel panels like that. Chain link has a lot of give in it and I have had dogs that will push and push into the chain link hurting their nose, and also have had and seen dogs that can pull the chain link fencing right off the frame to escape. I much prefer welded wire panels.

We have this one that we bought from Tractor Supply and I have been happy with it's construction. 
Doc Bob Kennel Pro, 5 ft. W x 10 ft. L x 6 ft. H - 3606033 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like the welded wire, but since my dogs never spend any time in their "kennel" the spoiled brats),,,I went with the panels you get at Home Depot, made my own 'size', which is 16ft wide x 24 feet long. The panels come in 8ft sections and you can "build" your own sized kennel..

I'm sure the one JK listed above, may be the same,,make it the size you want.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We had a chain link fence and at 3 months old Akbar was able to get out by lifting the bottom apart. A few months later he was able to rip the wiring. At 7 months he was able to rip the door's links apart and so destroyed the door completely. I'm giving it to a friend of mine since her dogs don't destroy things.

When I was at a show I bought a welded type kennel that's 8X8 and so far Akbar has yet to be able to do anything to this kennel. He's gone to trying to stand on his dogiloo and jump out that way but since it has a slope to it he can't get a grip so he just slips right off. Now he just gives little huffs and then lays down. Of course he's only in there a few hours a day to every other day when I'm too busy to watch him 100% of the time. I got mine from www.k9kennelstore.com The cool thing is is that it took a few minutes to set up if that. It was very fast compared to setting the chain link up.

Here's a picture of it when we first brought it home. I put all three of my dogs in there for show, lol. Akbar is the reason we bought this one cause he's the escape artist, you can tell he was already thinking of how to get out, lol.


----------

